# General > Technical Support >  I've Got Questions About Google Apps

## Tia Anderson

Hi, I have been using google apps almost everyday and I want to protect my data from any risks. I wonder how can we manage google apps securely aside from using encryption? I think, the latter is one of the most effective way to achieve data security. By the way, I have known from my colleagues that there is a company who offers google apps security services. Do you think this security could be better than the regular encryption? I just hope someone here could give me some details about it and how do they protect the most sensitive data? I will be glad to know any information from you guys. TIA!

----------

